# Distance entre 2 points avec GoogleEarth



## ccciolll (14 Mars 2007)

Bonjour, existe t'il une méthode plus simple que celle que j'ai utilisée (qui l'est déjà relativement, mais un peu imprécise) pour calculer la distance à vol d'oiseau entre 2 points du monde ? (plus précisément entre 2 capitales dans mon cas)

Moi j'ai utilisé la règle, et plus ou moins pointé sur Paris, puis navigué  à la souris et plus ou moins pointé sur Prétoria et j'ai trouvé environ 8650 km.

Cela dit, je me demandais si en entrant "Paris" et "Pretoria" dans un quelconque menu, j'aurais pu avoir la réponse directe et précise sans avoir à naviguer à la main.


----------



## maousse (16 Mars 2007)

c'est quoi le probl&#232;me ? 

clique sur l'outil r&#232;gle
dans la barre lat&#233;rale, tape "paris"
clique ton premier point
retourne dans la barre lat&#233;rale, tape "pretoria"
l&#224; tu voles p)
clique ton deuxi&#232;me point.

voil&#224; 


apr&#232;s, chaque endroit a son endroit de r&#233;f&#233;rence d'o&#249; sont calcul&#233;es les distances administratives, je ne sais pas si les points par d&#233;faut de google earth sont index&#233;s sur la m&#234;me grille... Mais bon, si c'est pour calculer la consommation de ta deuche pour la travers&#233;e du d&#233;sert, une pr&#233;cision &#224; 50 bornes devrait suffire. Pour une pr&#233;cision ballistique, passe un coup de fil &#224; Pyongyang, ils devraient avoir des tuyaux.


----------



## r e m y (16 Mars 2007)

maousse a dit:


> .....Mais bon, si c'est pour calculer la consommation de ta deuche pour la traversée du désert, une précision à 50 bornes devrait suffire....



Ben on voit que t'a jamais eu à pousser une deuche en plein désert sur 50 bornes parce que tu t'étais gourré sur la distance te séparant de la prochaine station service, toi!


----------



## ccciolll (16 Mars 2007)

maousse a dit:


> clique sur l'outil règle
> dans la barre latérale, tape "paris"
> clique ton premier point
> retourne dans la barre latérale, tape "pretoria"
> ...



ah ben oui, c'est déjà un peu plus rapide que de se déplacer à la souris.


----------

